# Logitech Reintroduces Harmony One Key Macros



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

Posted on the Harmony Forums 9/6/07:
The web interface for the Harmony remote client was updated on September 6, 2007. With this update, the Harmony Remote team is pleased to announce that all Harmony Remote customers now have the ability to map multiple commands to a single button. This process is known as creating a Sequence.
To create a sequence, please follow these steps:
Click Customize Buttons beside an Activity.
Click Add Sequence.
Give the Sequence a name.
Select the device(s) and commands that will be included in the sequence.
Click Add another Sequence to append additional sequences to the list.
Click Done when you are satisfied with your changes.
Sequence will now appear as a selectable item in each drop down menu in the Device column.
If Sequence has been selected in the Device column, all the Sequences that have been created will appear in the Command column.
Select a Sequence.
Click Done.
Click Update Remote to download these changes into your remote.
There is a Maximum of 5 commands per Sequence. 
The amount of sequences per account is unlimited, however, there is a maximum of 10 sequences per Activity.
It is not possible to use Sequences in Picture or Sound mode.

Kindest Regards,
The Logitech Harmony Remote Support Team


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I saw this earlier while updating a 360 remote for my mother, and started imagining ways to create sequences ...

Sadly, I can't think of a lot of multi-step tasks I do with my HR20 that can be done with only five commands.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> I saw this earlier while updating a 360 remote for my mother, and started imagining ways to create sequences ...
> 
> Sadly, I can't think of a lot of multi-step tasks I do with my HR20 that can be done with only five commands.


It's good they have this option now, even if it is only 5 commands. A lot of people are going to add the 2 step sequence to get to "To Do", of course. Many have already done that by programming a key with 2 quick IR commands.

I've got one 5 command sequence I could think of: '02468'


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Another "5-key" sequences that some may find useful:

*Sequence: Go to System Setup*

1. Menu
2. Up
3. Select
4. Down
5. Select


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

*Sequence: Go to Restart Receiver**

1. Channel/Page Down
2. Up
3. Select
4. Select
5. [OPTIONAL key for the brave] Dash

* Must launch "Go to Setup" sequence first


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I would also love to have a sequence to go to directly History, but that needs 6 keys, so you'll have to settle for a sequence that just puts you on the option, and you'll have to press select manually:

*Sequence: Get to History Option*

1. List
2. Yellow
3. Left
4. Down
5. Down
---
6. Select


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Two related sequences for the Guide ...

*Sequence Name: What's Up Next On This Channel**

1. Guide
2. Left 
3. Info

*This assumes you are NOT already in the guide. Add a second GUIDE press as needed according to your guide preferences

*Sequence Name: What's Up Next on the Next Channel*

1. Left
2. Down
3. Select
4. Down
5. Info

*Here's how I'd use these:* Press Sequence 1 above to show what's on THIS channel. While looking at that list of upcoming programs, press Sequence 2 to look at the next channel. Repeat with Sequence 2 as desired. (Simulates the TiVo List Style Guide.)


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

mikeny said:


> It's good they have this option now, even if it is only 5 commands. A lot of people are going to add the 2 step sequence to get to "To Do", of course. Many have already done that by programming a key with 2 quick IR commands.
> 
> I've got one 5 command sequence I could think of: '02468'


 I believe that "To Do" can now be accessed directly using the "ToDo List" command from the pop up menu. (Last HR20 Command in the list.)


----------



## dorfmunder (Mar 22, 2007)

Awesome, thanks for sharing! Will definitely make use of this.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

DishDog said:


> I believe that "To Do" can now be accessed directly using the "ToDo List" command from the pop up menu. (Last HR20 Command in the list.)


I only know of two ways to get to the To Do List on the Hr20:

1. Press LIST, then YELLOW (YELLOW key is listed at the bottom of the Playlist)
2. Press MENU, choose Help, choose Scheduler. To Do is the first item.

Can you clarify where you see To Do on a pop-up menu?

Thanks.


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> I only know of two ways to get to the To Do List on the Hr20:
> 
> 1. Press LIST, then YELLOW (YELLOW key is listed at the bottom of the Playlist)
> 2. Press MENU, choose Help, choose Scheduler. To Do is the first item.
> ...


You can access it through Harmony desktop software or through their web site. Remember we're talking about programing the Harmony remotes, not the HR20 remote.


----------



## DrZaiusATL (Sep 5, 2007)

I tried the Harmony Remote and did not like it. I returned it three days later. I got a Pronto instead.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

DishDog said:


> You can access it through Harmony desktop software or through their web site.


I just checked, and there's no "To Do" command in the list of learned or database commands for the HR20-700.

Earlier you wrote, "I believe that ..." Can you pleae verify that there is a "To Do" command stored in Logitech's database of IR commands for the HR20-700? I'm not finding it.


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> I just checked, and there's no "To Do" command in the list of learned or database commands for the HR20-700.
> 
> Earlier you wrote, "I believe that ..." Can you pleae verify that there is a "To Do" command stored in Logitech's database of IR commands for the HR20-700? I'm not finding it.


 Here's a screen shot from the DTS.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Another "5-key" sequences that some may find useful:
> 
> *Sequence: Go to System Setup*
> 
> ...


Another way to get there (with the Harmony) is hold down info for about 3 seconds then press it briefly again.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

DishDog said:


> Here's a screen shot from the DTS.


Thanks for posting it. That command is not in my HR20-700 list, though, so I guess I'm out of luck using it.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

mikeny said:


> Another way to get there (with the Harmony) is hold down info for about 3 seconds then press it briefly again.


True, but you can't simulate a three second press-and-hold key in a sequence.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> True, but you can't simulate a three second press-and-hold key in a sequence.


I wasn't suggesting that you could. ..Just noting it as an alternative.. Also, I don't know how many extra buttons people have, although I guess you could map these with the extra pages, but they may not want to utilize that particular one, as it only takes two key presses with "normal use". It's definitely valuable though, as some may not want to do the timing trick.


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Thanks for posting it. That command is not in my HR20-700 list, though, so I guess I'm out of luck using it.


How did you setup your HR20? I set ours up as a PVR 'cause you seem to get a fuller command set that way.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

DishDog said:


> How did you setup your HR20? I set ours up as a PVR 'cause you seem to get a fuller command set that way.


As a PVR. In total, I have 43 commands to choose from for the HR20-700 device.


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> As a PVR. In total, I have 43 commands to choose from for the HR20-700 device.


You might want to call Harmony Support tomorrow and ask them to add it to your list of HR20 commands.


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

Come to think more about it, I may have made "ToDo List" myself by Learning Raw the HR20 "List" and "Yellow" button as a piggyback and named it "List." It's been awhile and Alzheimer's is setting in!


----------



## Juppers (Oct 26, 2006)

Sequences seem like they would be cool. Too bad they don't seem to actually work.


----------



## oenophile (Dec 1, 2006)

Yeah, I have tried using them and they seem to get at least a command wrong consistently.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

DishDog said:


> Come to think more about it, I may have made "ToDo List" myself by Learning Raw the HR20 "List" and "Yellow" button as a piggyback and named it "List." It's been awhile and Alzheimer's is setting in!


Ah! Well, that explains that! 

I'm not going to worry about adding a dedicated To Do list, though, as I'm very used to LIST+YELLOW to get there now.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

oenophile said:


> Yeah, I have tried using them and they seem to get at least a command wrong consistently.


Double-check your IR delay settings - the remote may be sending commands too quickly for the HR20 to process them.

For me to get the Guide command sequences above to work, I had to increase the HR20 device inter-key delay up to 800ms... I tested at all different speeds, but anything less than 800 the HR20 was skipping commands in the sequence.

Once I did that, everything has worked perfectly.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Darn! Just checked and it does not appear that you can use this for a one key activity change.


----------



## SteveEJ (May 30, 2007)

This is great but what I would REALLY like is:

1 - Timers/Clock, ie: at 2300 execute this macro..

2 - Short, medium or long duration commands sending (IR command length)


Then I could set it to automatically download the Software Updates! :hurah: 

Oh well.. Just dreaming again..:nono2: 

Steve


----------



## ITrot (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks for the update...I'll have to go play with it again.


----------



## barryr (Sep 28, 2006)

Since it seems like D* is more interested in conducting polls about closed-captioning rather than actually doing anything about making it usable, this new "sequence feature" of the Harmony remotes might be helpful. Since it now takes an inexcusable 16 keystrokes to turn captioning on or off, one might try to reduce it to three five-key sequences, as follows:

Sequence 1:
1. Menu
2. Up
3. Select
4. Down
5. Select

Sequence 2:
1. Down
2. Down
3. Down
4. Down
5. Down (is this brain-dead or what?)

Sequence 3:
1. Select
2. Green
3. Select
4. Down
5. Select

Of course you then need to push "Exit" to get back to your picture, resulting in a series of four key-presses instead of 16. And you also need to dedicate three buttons on the Harmony to the above sequences.

The good news is that it works both to turn it on and off.

No, I haven't programmed it. I just sit here and curse D* ;-)

Barry


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

Or you can toggle CC with two key presses by creating an Activity that has all the devices and commands of "Watch TV" except that when you choose it from the LCD screen it toggles Closed Captioning. It does this by running all the CC key presses at startup.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Double-check your IR delay settings - the remote may be sending commands too quickly for the HR20 to process them.
> 
> For me to get the Guide command sequences above to work, I had to increase the HR20 device inter-key delay up to 800ms... I tested at all different speeds, but anything less than 800 the HR20 was skipping commands in the sequence.
> 
> Once I did that, everything has worked perfectly.


OK, just a follow-up about the new 800ms delay .... It's not worth it!!!! I decided to forgo using the Guide sequences I created, because trick play using an 800ms delay has become almost useless. Can't do rapid slips or instant replays - it's just TOO long between key presses.

I just have to hope Logitech adds a feature to put delays between keys when creating sequences, so I can leave the device inter-key delay setting alone ...


----------



## Rugged (Sep 16, 2006)

speaking of interkey delays...

I have been trying to setup myfavorites with the remote and trying to enter anything more than 1 digit channels won't work. My delay is set at 300ms.

What happens is I'll press the favorite key for channel 73 and it will send 7 and before it sends the 3 command the HR20 is trying to tune to channel 7.

Any ideas???


----------



## Rugged (Sep 16, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> I would also love to have a sequence to go to directly History, but that needs 6 keys, so you'll have to settle for a sequence that just puts you on the option, and you'll have to press select manually:
> 
> *Sequence: Get to History Option*
> 
> ...


I just set this sequence up and I only needed one "Down" so I was able to fit it in with 5 steps. Is my To Do List missing any options?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Rugged said:


> I just set this sequence up and I only needed one "Down" so I was able to fit it in with 5 steps. Is my To Do List missing any options?


You might be! 

I'm testing a CE release, so my Scheduler optons are:


To Do List
*VOD Queue*
History
Purchases
Prioritizer
Manual
Done

Eventually, I believe everyone who has a networked, internet-enabled HR20 will have the VOD Queue option, so you may be able to get by with only one DOWN or you may need two DOWNs depending on your VOD status.


----------



## Rugged (Sep 16, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> You might be!
> 
> I'm testing a CE release, so my Scheduler optons are:
> 
> ...


Ah...I forgot about that. I haven't networked yet and this box is only 1 day old so I haven't had a chance to participate in a CE.

What are you thoughts on the other problem I was having...using the Harmony Favorite channels option being too slow to input the #s so that the channel changes after only the first digit is entered.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Rugged said:


> What are you thoughts on the other problem I was having...using the Harmony Favorite channels option being too slow to input the #s so that the channel changes after only the first digit is entered.


I had to up the interkey delay to 800ms to get the my sequence for the guide to work, but it turned out to be unbearably slow for all other uses.

I now have my interkey delay at 100ms, and it's working great for all other uses. You may want to drop down to 100ms and see if that resolves your problem with the favorites.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

I just set up a key sequence to do Menu > Down > Select. Opens up On Demand.


----------



## lflorack (Dec 16, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> I just set up a key sequence to do Menu > Down > Select. Opens up On Demand.


I did that this morning too. Works great too! I just wish LogiTech would fix the proble with where it puts the sequence buttons (at the end of the rest). they're working on it but it might be until next month before they fix it.


----------



## ITrot (Aug 14, 2006)

lflorack said:


> I did that this morning too. Works great too! I just wish LogiTech would fix the proble with where it puts the sequence buttons (at the end of the rest). they're working on it but it might be until next month before they fix it.


Amen to that! I setup the buttons as I want to have them on the remote and THEY reorganize them. I hate that!

Next month that'll be fixed huh?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

lflorack said:


> they're working on it but it might be until next month before they fix it.


Well, at least they're working on it. I just re-arranged my buttons so that I could put On Demand in the bottom right corner.


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

Rugged said:


> speaking of interkey delays...
> 
> I have been trying to setup myfavorites with the remote and trying to enter anything more than 1 digit channels won't work. My delay is set at 300ms.
> 
> ...


 I have Inter Key= 0 and multiple digit Favorite entries work OK on my setup with these numbers.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

There's another side affect introduced with the latest software release from Logitech: Devices are no longer in "fixed" positions when you access your Devices menu while in an activity. Before this release, I could be in any activity and go to the device page, and the devices would be in the same order no matter which activity I started from. With the new release, I'm finding that the devices are in different orders, based on which activity I started from . I don't like this new behavior at all!


----------



## lflorack (Dec 16, 2006)

ITrot said:


> Amen to that! I setup the buttons as I want to have them on the remote and THEY reorganize them. I hate that!
> 
> Next month that'll be fixed huh?


Well, I went to the Logitech site and went to the forum area. I read a post from someone from Logitech that said they were aware of the issue and were working on it. I then went to to Remote Central and found a message that said something about a new software release in October. These two things may be related or not. It's also possible that neither one of those things may turn out to be true  We can only hope. It sure is aggravating.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

DishDog said:


> I have Inter Key= 0 and multiple digit Favorite entries work OK on my setup with these numbers.


0 worked for me as well for favorites, but not sequences. With 100 ms, I got some simple sequences to work, e.g. ToDo..and that's not even consistent. It does seem that the key presses for channel buttons can be much faster than the the other commands. I think I wound up keeping the inter device value at 100 ms also.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Logitech needs to add optional delays to the sequences, allowing custom key sequences that are timed as appropriate for the current sequence, without interfering with normal use of the device outside of a sequence ...


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Logitech needs to add optional delays to the sequences, allowing custom key sequences that are timed as appropriate for the current sequence, without interfering with normal use of the device outside of a sequence ...


Absolutely...like the way you can put in pauses in a stored phone number...

Why not as you say, have between step 1 and step 2, a 500ms pause then send command 2....


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Logitech needs to add optional delays to the sequences


That would be excellent. But look how long it took them just to add sequences. I'm sure delays will take another few years.


----------



## Rugged (Sep 16, 2006)

mikeny said:
 

> 0 worked for me as well for favorites, but not sequences. With 100 ms, I got some simple sequences to work, e.g. ToDo..and that's not even consistent. It does seem that the key presses for channel buttons can be much faster than the the other commands. I think I wound up keeping the inter device value at 100 ms also.


Interesting....I tried 0 ms but that was still too slow to change channels. I keep ending up on channel 7 and then channel 3 when I want 73. I put it back to 100 ms because I really shouldn't be using favorites (live tv) anyway


----------



## terrelliott (May 7, 2007)

I spent a couple of hours Saturday and set up my 5 key sequence to turn on cc on my HR20-700. I learned each sequence as a raw command with 3 key presses in each raw command. The 5th command was a 4 key raw command. It was a pain in the a** to set up, but it works beautifully. I named each command cc 1,cc 2, etc...


----------



## vestaviaScott (Dec 1, 2003)

I have a Samsung TV that does not have discrete codes for the Input sources. Will this help to set up a 1 button sequence that will shuffle through the unused inputs to get back around to the Satellite (when switching from Sat to DVD for example).

In other words, in my TV, the DVD input (HDMI) follows the Sat input(DVI). The DVD input is followed by Air, SVideo1, SVideo2, Component 1, and Component2. So when I'm done watching a DVD, I have to hit "input" on the HR20 remote (or the Harmony) six times until I get back around to Sat. Would this allow me to put this into a Macro or sequence?


----------



## terrelliott (May 7, 2007)

vestaviaScott said:


> I have a Samsung TV that does not have discrete codes for the Input sources. Will this help to set up a 1 button sequence that will shuffle through the unused inputs to get back around to the Satellite (when switching from Sat to DVD for example).
> 
> In other words, in my TV, the DVD input (HDMI) follows the Sat input(DVI). The DVD input is followed by Air, SVideo1, SVideo2, Component 1, and Component2. So when I'm done watching a DVD, I have to hit "input" on the HR20 remote (or the Harmony) six times until I get back around to Sat. Would this allow me to put this into a Macro or sequence?


The remote doesn't automatically do it when you change activities? Mine is set up so that when I press "watch dvd" it cycles the tv inputs to the dvd player. When I'm through watching dvd I press "watch hd satellite" and it cycles right back to the satellite input. Or are you saying that you don't have a Harmony and are curious of what it will do?


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

But has upping that to 800 caused your channel changing where the channel is 3 or 4 numbers to stop working?



Drew2k said:


> Double-check your IR delay settings - the remote may be sending commands too quickly for the HR20 to process them.
> 
> For me to get the Guide command sequences above to work, I had to increase the HR20 device inter-key delay up to 800ms... I tested at all different speeds, but anything less than 800 the HR20 was skipping commands in the sequence.
> 
> Once I did that, everything has worked perfectly.


----------



## mishawaka (Sep 11, 2007)

how about just page up and page down on the H20?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

mishawaka said:


> how about just page up and page down on the H20?


What are you talking about?


----------



## mishawaka (Sep 11, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> What are you talking about?


somewhat OT possibly, but my harmony remote does not have page up/page down, when i added the H20 device. do i need to update through harmony's website, or something along those lines? i know i don't need a macro for it, i just want the single buttons.


----------



## David Carmichael (Mar 12, 2007)

What remotes does this support?? As I have an 880 and I do not have the new menus and just downloaded the update?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

David Carmichael said:


> What remotes does this support?? As I have an 880 and I do not have the new menus and just downloaded the update?


It definitely supports the 880. That's the remote I have.


----------



## boltjames (Sep 3, 2006)

I want to map a one-button macro sequence to the "A" button on the bottom of my 550 that brings up the guide with the "HD Only" filter.

I'm assuming it would look like this:

1. Guide
2. Guide
3. Page Down
4. Enter

My question is if I want this to go to the top of the list (ie where the first HD channel is found numerically) and not from where I'm currently watching, is there a way to do that?

BJ


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

boltjames said:


> My question is if I want this to go to the top of the list (ie where the first HD channel is found numerically) and not from where I'm currently watching, is there a way to do that?


Aside from actually entering the first channel number, there is no way to do it.


----------



## PatentBoy (Feb 14, 2007)

vestaviaScott said:


> I have a Samsung TV that does not have discrete codes for the Input sources. Will this help to set up a 1 button sequence that will shuffle through the unused inputs to get back around to the Satellite (when switching from Sat to DVD for example).
> 
> In other words, in my TV, the DVD input (HDMI) follows the Sat input(DVI). The DVD input is followed by Air, SVideo1, SVideo2, Component 1, and Component2. So when I'm done watching a DVD, I have to hit "input" on the HR20 remote (or the Harmony) six times until I get back around to Sat. Would this allow me to put this into a Macro or sequence?


Also, sometimes the IR command is available, just not on the remote -- There are more IR commands available than the supplied TV remote can handle.

I would double-check the HR20 device setup to see if these commands are available...


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

It appears to me there is a bug in their software or my programming. I created the ToDo sequence and added it to my additional commands page, which had 7 items in it. No matter where in the list I put it, the ToDo command sequence comes up on page 2 and leaves a blank button on page 1 where it should be. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> It appears to me there is a bug in their software or my programming. I created the ToDo sequence and added it to my additional commands page, which had 7 items in it. No matter where in the list I put it, the ToDo command sequence comes up on page 2 and leaves a blank button on page 1 where it should be. Any suggestions?


It is a bug in their software. Supposedly they will have a fix for it sometime this month.


----------



## junianby (Sep 1, 2004)

Will the Harmony remote work with a HR20-100


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

junianby said:


> Will the Harmony remote work with a HR20-100


Yes.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I made two sequences that solved the digital noise that comes through the optical cable in many systems with the HR20. There is a pinned thread on that issue if you are interested in those noises.

Since I mostly had the noises when I stepped channel up or channel down, I made a sequence that muted the sound while it stepped. I also had to make it so that it re-established digital sync after the channel change as a lack of that sync is at the heart of the noise issue.

Here are my two sequences. They only differ in that one is for channel up and the other one does channel down:

A/V Receiver: Audio Mode analog
HR 20: Channel Up or Channel Down
A/V Receiver: Audio Mode analog
A/V Receiver: Audio Mode analog
A/V Receiver: Audio Mode Auto

The multiple analog commands are to give the HR 20 enough time to change channels and lock in the new one. That takes a couple of seconds. I also increased the inter-key time for my HT receiver to 800 ms. That got me about 4 seconds for this whole string to take place.

The last Auto command restores the digital feed.

I put these channel up and channel down sequences on the up and down arrows in the middle of the 880 remote, at the bottom of the chrome oval. While it works, it is slow. No one likes to spend 4 seconds switching between stations. It is a solution to the digital noise problem, though.


----------



## lehozle (Sep 4, 2007)

This might be slightly off the subject but does anyone have a good place to get a Harmony repaired/refurbished? My 680 is almost 4 years old and a lot of the frequently used keys (i.e Volume Up/Down; Channel Up/Down, etc.) are not as responsive as they use to be.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## dmclone (Dec 8, 2006)

I don't know if anyone has discused this but what about assigning a button to do multiple 30 second slips at once. For example, I usually hit the slip button 4 or 5 times to skip commericals. Could I program a button to just do a 2 minute and 30 seconds skip instead?


----------



## Peapod (Oct 14, 2006)

dmclone said:


> I don't know if anyone has discused this but what about assigning a button to do multiple 30 second slips at once. For example, I usually hit the slip button 4 or 5 times to skip commericals. Could I program a button to just do a 2 minute and 30 seconds skip instead?


Sure.


----------



## condensr (Oct 13, 2007)

vestaviaScott said:


> I have a Samsung TV that does not have discrete codes for the Input sources. Will this help to set up a 1 button sequence that will shuffle through the unused inputs to get back around to the Satellite (when switching from Sat to DVD for example).
> 
> In other words, in my TV, the DVD input (HDMI) follows the Sat input(DVI). The DVD input is followed by Air, SVideo1, SVideo2, Component 1, and Component2. So when I'm done watching a DVD, I have to hit "input" on the HR20 remote (or the Harmony) six times until I get back around to Sat. Would this allow me to put this into a Macro or sequence?


I have a Samsung Plasma that does not have the individual buttons on the factory remote, but my Harmony 880 has the codes for each input individually, and the display switches to them just fine. You may want to try that.


----------



## BK EH (Oct 3, 2005)

Harmony released another web UI update today.
http://forums.logitech.com/logitech/board/message?board.id=general_remotes&thread.id=6768

Three of the biggies, as far as I am concerned:
*Device power-on reordering*.
It is now possible to specify the order in which the Harmony Remote powers on your devices for each activity.

*New button customization interface*.
The button mapping page has now adopted a tabular look and feel for navigating between standard and additional buttons. It is also much easier re-order buttons as they appear on the LCD screen with this new interface.

*Automated add multi-zone device setup*.
If you own a multi-zone AV reciever or amplifier, the Remote Control Software will automatically step you through the process of configuring the multi-zone device.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Very interesting, thanks! I'll have to dig in further to this!


----------



## BK EH (Oct 3, 2005)

I have just determined that *Device power-on reordering* is broken -- returns an error webpage.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

The power on reordering utiltiy worked fine for me.

Unfortunately, the bug that moves a Sequence to the last position on the display screen still exists. Damn.


----------



## PTravel (Oct 5, 2007)

Just a note: Amazon has Harmony 880 refurbs for $99. I just ordered one.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I posted a question on Logitech's forums about the Sequence bug. They responded rapidly. It looks like it will be addressed next month.

http://forums.logitech.com/logitech/board/message?board.id=general_remotes&thread.id=6772


----------



## Inches (Jan 5, 2005)

lehozle said:


> This might be slightly off the subject but does anyone have a good place to get a Harmony repaired/refurbished? My 680 is almost 4 years old and a lot of the frequently used keys (i.e Volume Up/Down; Channel Up/Down, etc.) are not as responsive as they use to be.


Go to the Logitech web page, support section and submit the question. I did and they replaced my 890!!


----------



## BK EH (Oct 3, 2005)

ggergm said:


> The power on reordering utility worked fine.....


I have determined that it's just the web interface that does not work yet with that. The Java client app does work.


----------



## lehozle (Sep 4, 2007)

Inches said:


> Go to the Logitech web page, support section and submit the question. I did and they replaced my 890!!


Thanks!


----------



## d56alpine (Mar 18, 2007)

dmclone said:


> I don't know if anyone has discused this but what about assigning a button to do multiple 30 second slips at once. For example, I usually hit the slip button 4 or 5 times to skip commericals. Could I program a button to just do a 2 minute and 30 seconds skip instead?


Peapod says "sure", but I have a harmony 676 and have no idea how I would do this. Please explain.


----------



## Peapod (Oct 14, 2006)

d56alpine said:


> Peapod says "sure", but I have a harmony 676 and have no idea how I would do this. Please explain.


For your activity, select 'Customize Buttons', then select 'Add Sequence'. You can then create a sequence that looks like this:









You can then add this to the LCD or a button by choosing Sequence for the device and the sequence as you named it.


----------



## tvl76 (Dec 7, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> It appears to me there is a bug in their software or my programming. I created the ToDo sequence and added it to my additional commands page, which had 7 items in it. No matter where in the list I put it, the ToDo command sequence comes up on page 2 and leaves a blank button on page 1 where it should be. Any suggestions?


You have to have all your sequences grouped together and all must be either at the top of your button numbers or at the bottom. If you have non-sequence and sequence buttons intermixed, then the remote re-sorts them for you and you end up with the blank page.
I redid my setup and put all my sequences at the bottom and eliminated the blank page.
I have the HK TC-30


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Whoo-hoo! I discovered a trick last night to add more than 5 commands into a sequence on my Harmony remote. I just posted it in Logitech's forums here but I had to tell you folks about it, too.

I wanted to get to the page where I edit my favorite channels quickly. Seems like I'm there all the time lately with all the new HD channels. That takes ten button pushes. I can now do it by pressing one button that initiates a four step sequence.

The essence of my trick is to create two or three step mini-macros and learn each mini-macro into the Harmony as a command. You then use those commands to create your sequence.

You need a second remote to make this trick work and it needs to be a good one. I happened to use a Denon RC-8000 Atkis remote I had laying around but any old Pronto, going back to the TSU 1000, should also work. BTW, can anybody please tell me at which customer's house I left my old Pronto? I can't find it anywhere. I wish they'd called me and said, you know, your remote is here. For any remote programmer a Pronto is an essential tool. Their database is the most extensive and the ability to enter hexcodes directly into the remote allows you to update most anybody's system. Last night I bid on a TSU 1000 on ebay to replace my missing Pronto. It shouldn't cost me more than $30-40. If not, plenty of other old Prontos are sold on ebay. I'll score one soon.

Using my DirecTV remote, I learned the _up arrow_, _down arrow _and _enter_ commands into the Denon. I then used what Denon refers to as System Call to create four macros: _up & enter_, _down & enter_, _double up & enter _and _double down & enter_. I had to be very careful with the pauses I put between these commands to get them to work reliably on the HR20. I found 400 ms to be the minimum I could use. Less than that and the HR20 jumped around its menu in an unpredictable manner. This further reinforces my opinion that the 100 ms default Inter-Key Delay on the Harmony for the HR20 is way too short. It should be reset to 400 ms, minimum, to make a sequence work.

I then learned these four mini-macros into the Harmony. It wasn't too willing to learn these long command strings but by learning each of them a couple of times I got the Harmony to reproduce them cleanly. I then created a sequence for my HR20, Edit Favorites, which looks like this:

menu
double down & enter
double up & enter
double down & enter

That takes you directly to the HR20's edit Custom1 page, which I have relabeled as Favorites. Cool beans.

I also created this sequence to take me to the Scheduler page. It would have taken six button pushes before but is now it's a one button, three step sequence:

menu
up & enter
double down & enter

I hope this helps other people. I know I'm looking for more sequences I can create for both my television and my DVR.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

tvl76 said:


> You have to have all your sequences grouped together and all must be either at the top of your button numbers or at the bottom. If you have non-sequence and sequence buttons intermixed, then the remote re-sorts them for you and you end up with the blank page.
> I redid my setup and put all my sequences at the bottom and eliminated the blank page.
> I have the HK TC-30


Actually, this is a bug of which Harmony is aware. Apparently they will fix it in their November software release. At that time, we should be able to have the sequences listed on the first page of the LCD screen if we wish.


----------



## Peapod (Oct 14, 2006)

ggergm said:


> I also created this sequence to take me to the Scheduler page. It would have taken six button pushes before but is now it's a one button, three step sequence:


You can to the same spot in three button pushes by hitting List, Yellow, DirectionLeft.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

^ Ha-ha. 

Good call.


----------



## Peapod (Oct 14, 2006)

ggergm said:


> I then created a sequence for my HR20, Edit Favorites, which looks like this:
> 
> menu
> double down & enter
> ...


This sequence will not work for me, as I have a very different popup menu than you do. I have :

Help & Settings
On Demand
Search for Shows
Music & Photos
Audio Options
Keep Until... (When viewing a recording)
Favorites
Previous Ch's
Caller ID & Msgs
Parental
Page Down instead of 2 down arrows would take me to Favorites, except when viewing a recording, when I would need Page Down, Down. I edit my channels infrequently enough (once a week for a few more weeks, then maybe once a year) that it's probably not worth the time for me.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I wonder why our two menus are different? 

I had to do it. It would be the Holy Grail. Using my trick, could I get closed captioning to turn on and off with one button?

Not to derail my own post...










...but it is terrible shame that closed captioning isn't one button on the face of the remote. I don't care how many people use it. It's about the people who do. Old people use closed captioning the most. Or people with handicaps. Neither of those two groups are overly capable of pressing a bunch of buttons to bring up closed captioning. I set up TVs for old people all the time. Closed captioning is a demand feature for them. This isn't just DirecTV's fault. Many, many companies do the same thing, burying the closed captioning controls. It doesn't doesn't make it right. It's a disgrace for my industry. 

Back on point: With my menu, it's eighteen button pushes to get closed captioning. Here are my steps:

menu
up
enter
down
enter
down
down
down
down
down
enter
up
right
enter
enter
down
enter 
exit

I didn't know if the Harmony would learn a mini-macro with four commands but it did. No problem. I segregated the commands into blocks of 4, 4, 4, 3 and 3 for all of the 18 commands. I learned five mini-macros, caption1 through caption5, and then put those into a sequence.

It worked! I have one button closed captioning! The same button turns closed captioning off!









While I don't use closed captioning, I know a few customers who have Harmony remotes that I can now make very happy. First up will be Jim Sherwood. He has Parkinson's and reminds me so much of my dad when he was sick, it's scary. Back when they bought their home theater, his wife, Linda, insisted that they have one button closed captioning on the remote. It did but because of a subsequent change in hardware (at their request), that feature was lost. Now I can give it back to them. Plus I love seeing those folks. Linda will make me lunch. 

EDIT: I ended up adding a second exit command to the end of the string. For some reason, especially after turning off closed captioning, occasionally the HR20 didn't see the exit command. I can add a third one if necessary. This happens a lot in programming remotes. It's not unusual for me to turn equipment on or off a couple of times in a row.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

You can do CC in 15 keystrokes but doesn't that take up several macros linked together?

Also if we could figure out the macros right we could simulate DLB. The HR20 does record with Dual Live Buffers. It is the user interface that makes it impossible.

But again, we need more than 5 keystrokes.

Are any of you talking with Harmony?

- Craig


----------



## Peapod (Oct 14, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> Also if we could figure out the macros right we could simulate DLB. The HR20 does record with Dual Live Buffers. It is the user interface that makes it impossible.


I've got a setup that gets me as close as I can get to DLB. I'm using two sequences:

Buffer 1 - List, Play
Buffer 2 - List, Down, Play

I turn to channel 1 and hit record, then to channel 2 and hit record, and then I use the two sequences, mapped to LCD spots to switch between them.

I was originally doing:

Buffer 1 - Menu, Select, Down, Select
Buffer 2 - Menu, Select, Down, Down, Select

But it's obviously slower. It does however have the advantage of not messing up the screen nearly as much though.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Peapod,

Can you do this with one click on a Harmony remote?

- Craig


----------



## Peapod (Oct 14, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> Peapod,
> 
> Can you do this with one click on a Harmony remote?
> 
> - Craig


Not the initial setup of course, where I tune to the channels and hit record, but once that is done, yes I can switch between them with one button press. I started thinking about this recently when I listed the difference between the keypresses on a tivo vs HR20 for DLB, and have gotten to this point only recently. I used it this weekend with great success.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Peapod said:


> Not the initial setup of course, where I tune to the channels and hit record, but once that is done, yes I can switch between them with one button press. I started thinking about this recently when I listed the difference between the keypresses on a tivo vs HR20 for DLB, and have gotten to this point only recently. I used it this weekend with great success.


Can you do a macro to do the initial setup?

The fewest keystroke I could come up with was 13 to set up DLB.

- Craig


----------



## Peapod (Oct 14, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> Can you do a macro to do the initial setup?
> 
> The fewest keystroke I could come up with was 13 to set up DLB.
> 
> - Craig


Well, the problem with that is you would have to know the two channels ahead of time. Even on the TiVo, you have to tune to one channel, switch to the other buffer and tune to the second channel.

All I do to setup now is tune to one channel, hit record, tune to the next channel and hit record. From there I just use the two sequences.


----------



## Peapod (Oct 14, 2006)

With additional sequences, you could setup options to record on each three digit or less channel. For example:

Record ESPN: 2, 0, 6, Enter, Record

However, the Harmony has a limit of 5 sequences per activity. For me it wouldn't be worth it to set those up anyway, but it's theoretically possible with unlimited macros on another remote. You would then need only one keypress per channel for setup.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

These are the steps I came up with to simulate DLB - with 11 to start both buffers, so that may be two steps less than the 13 Craig had earlier ...

Assuming you want to "watch" channels 2 and 4 ... I tried to list every step required to establish the buffers/recordings on two channels; to swap the buffers/recordings; and to clean-up afterwards. I'm not sure if I overlooked anything or if any of these steps can be eliminated, so please take a close look at my steps ....

*A. To establish two "buffers" with one of them paused*:

*HR20: 11 keystrokes (or 7?)*
1. 2
2. ENTER
3. REC <-- program from channel 2 is added to top of playlist
4. 4
5. ENTER <-- tuner changes, with channel 2 now on "background" tuner, not paused
6. REC <-- program from channel 4 is now at top of playlist

7. PAUSE <-- technically, you can press PAUSE here - it's "PAUSED" - but this pause isn't saved if you swap tuners, so instead ...

7. LIST 
8. PLAY <-- program from channel 4 is now played from beginning
9. STOP <-- automatically pauses channel 4 and returns to playlist
10. DOWN <-- selection changes to program from channel 2
11. PLAY <-- program from channel 2 now plays from beginning

*B. Now that the "buffers" are established, here's what it takes to "swap" buffers, saving the pause point and resuming play on the other "buffer":
*
*HR20: 3 keystrokes*
1. STOP
2. DOWN or UP <-- according to location in playlist
3. PLAY

*C. Here's what it takes to "cleanup" after "buffering":*

*HR20: 5 keystrokes*
1. LIST
2. DASH
3. DASH <-- the first "recording buffer" is stopped if still recording and is deleted; the next "recording buffer" moves up in the list" 
4. DASH
5. DASH <-- the second "recording buffer" is stopped if still recording and is deleted

Did I miss something?


----------



## Peapod (Oct 14, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> These are the steps I came up with to simulate DLB - with 11 to start both buffers, so that may be two steps less than the 13 Craig had earlier ...


Using the method I setup without macros, but following your example here is what I am doing:

Assuming you want to "watch" channels 2 and 4

*A. To establish two "buffers" with one of them paused*:

*HR20: 8 keystrokes*
1. 2
2. ENTER
3. REC <-- program from channel 2 is added to top of playlist
4. 4
5. ENTER <-- tuner changes, with channel 2 now on "background" tuner, not paused
6. REC <-- program from channel 4 is now at top of playlist
7. LIST
8. PLAY <-- start playback from one of the 'buffers'

*B. Now that the "buffers" are established, here's what it takes to "swap" buffers, saving the pause point and resuming play on the other "buffer":
*
*HR20: 2 or 3 keystrokes*
1. LIST
(2). DOWN <-- ony if needed according to location in playlist
2(3). PLAY

*C. Here's what it takes to "cleanup" after "buffering":*

*HR20: 5 keystrokes*
1. LIST
2. DASH
3. DASH <-- the first "recording buffer" is stopped if still recording and is deleted; the next "recording buffer" moves up in the list" 
4. DASH
5. DASH <-- the second "recording buffer" is stopped if still recording and is deleted

A few less keystrokes are needed in setup, and half the time to switch, but the exact same cleanup.

However it is extremely rare that I can setup dual buffering with two single digit channels, as I only have two of those.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Peapod - If you hit LIST and then play the alternate program, does that save the pause position?


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> You can do CC in 15 keystrokes but doesn't that take up several macros linked together?


That's the essence of the technique I posted here. I can put up to 20 button pushes where Harmony only puts 5.



> Also if we could figure out the macros right we could simulate DLB. The HR20 does record with Dual Live Buffers. It is the user interface that makes it impossible.
> 
> But again, we need more than 5 keystrokes.


The problem, looking at the string of commands you posted here, is that you have to enter the channels you want in the middle of the string of commands. It's hard to do sequences as the channels will change. Peapod's command sets look more promising.



> Are any of you talking with Harmony?


I posted my trick in their forums today but as for simulating two buffers, if I was them I'd say why should we, Logitech, solve a software issue DirecTV has created?


----------



## Peapod (Oct 14, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Peapod - If you hit LIST and then play the alternate program, does that save the pause position?


Yes.


----------



## OldRick (Oct 8, 2007)

And the two-sequences trick works reasonably well, aside from the need to remember which one you are watching.

Hello - can anyone at DTV figure out the simple programming needed to make this technique work as a single-button function? We're definitely not talking rocket science...


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Has anyone had any problems getting the sequence function to work? I tried to program a very simple sequence to get to the to do list (list, yellow) and when I press the button the HR20 does nothing. I considered that it might be an interkey delay issue, but if it were that, I would think, it would at least bring up the list, responding to the first command. Any suggestions?


----------



## Peapod (Oct 14, 2006)

shendley said:


> Has anyone had any problems getting the sequence function to work? I tried to program a very simple sequence to get to the to do list (list, yellow) and when I press the button the HR20 does nothing. I considered that it might be an interkey delay issue, but if it were that, I would think, it would at least bring up the list, responding to the first command. Any suggestions?


A few ideas, without any clue if they will help:

I'm assuming that List works normally for you? You might check and verify that the buttons you are using in the sequence are the same ones mapped as the individual functions (that there aren't two similarly-named List buttons in the definition for example)

Do you see the IR indicator show activity when you hit the button? Mine stays on solid during the entire sequence.

Another thought is that maybe you might have a conflict with the name of the sequence, if you have a button you tried to create with the same name.

Maybe try setting up another sequence that just hits Menu on and off 5 times, and give it a weird name, as a test.

Maybe you could post a screenshot of your sequence page, and of your customize buttons section, to see if anything looks different.


----------



## Maverickster (Sep 20, 2007)

ggergm said:


> Whoo-hoo! I discovered a trick last night to add more than 5 commands into a sequence on my Harmony remote. I just posted it in Logitech's forums here but I had to tell you folks about it, too.
> 
> I wanted to get to the page where I edit my favorite channels quickly. Seems like I'm there all the time lately with all the new HD channels. That takes ten button pushes. I can now do it by pressing one button that initiates a four step sequence.
> 
> ...


FWIW, I can confirm that this works as I did this a couple of weeks ago (discussed here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=104934) to have a one-button softkey to get to Prioritizer (which is 7 keystrokes). This is, basically, combining the former macro workaround (i.e. "trick" the remote into "learning" a "custom" Command that consists of mulitiple keystrokes) when the macro/sequence function was missing from the Logitech software and combining it with the newly re-introduced "sequence" function.

I am floored, though, that someone was able to get 4 "mini-commands" into a "learned" custom command. That dude has some fast fingers.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks! For some darn reason, I just couldn't think of what to check next. But your suggestions make a lot of sense. I'll look into it when I get home this evening.



Peapod said:


> A few ideas, without any clue if they will help:
> 
> I'm assuming that List works normally for you? You might check and verify that the buttons you are using in the sequence are the same ones mapped as the individual functions (that there aren't two similarly-named List buttons in the definition for example)
> 
> ...


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Maverickster, thanks for the confirmation but no fast fingers here. Those went away when I was 16...

The reason you need a Pronto (or the Denon I used) is that you can make any button a macro. You just build it that way.  A typical Pronto command might look like this:

Menu
Pause
Up Arrow
Pause
Enter

with the pauses being 400 ms long. When you press that button on the Pronto's touch screen, it will send out that chain of commands. I just had to press one button for the Harmony to learn, which as I stated up thread, is all I am able to do at my advanced age.


----------



## OldRick (Oct 8, 2007)

It's worth pointing out to anyone considering a Harmony remote, that you will need to learn a lot more about setting it up than you would prefer. I've got about 10 hours invested in mine so far, including working with their tech support to correct most of the IR control codes for my Audio Research pre-amp, and learning how to arrange buttons for usability.

As an example, the HR-20 30-sec. slip and 5-second backup, probably the most-used two buttons, are not assigned to any hard buttons by Logitech. Instead, you get to learn all about their setup software and then load and test your changes repeatedly, which takes at least 5 minutes for each try. Sound like fun to you? 

IMHO, these "Universal" remotes are strictly for hobbyists - no way one could ever be made usable by my Mother.


----------



## Maverickster (Sep 20, 2007)

ggergm said:


> Maverickster, thanks for the confirmation but no fast fingers here. Those went away when I was 16...
> 
> The reason you need a Pronto (or the Denon I used) is that you can make any button a macro. You just build it that way. A typical Pronto command might look like this:
> 
> ...


That's good thinkin! Of course, I'm sure we all recognize the ridiculousness of needing yet another univeral remote to properly program a universal remote, but that's what you get when you get a Harmony -- PITA setup, but beautiful functionality when you finally get it done!

The setup, though, more or less makes this true:



OldRick said:


> IMHO, these "Universal" remotes are strictly for hobbyists - no way one could ever be made usable by my Mother.


--Mav "My wife (who is not in charge of setup) loves our remote which means I love my remote" rickster


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

*My * mother can't even get their VCR to stop flashing "12:00"!


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Maverickster said:


> Of course, I'm sure we all recognize the ridiculousness of needing yet another univeral remote to properly program a universal remote, but that's what you get when you get a Harmony -- PITA setup, but beautiful functionality when you finally get it done!


Agreed, it's silly, but for me a Pronto is a tool. I've never used one in my own system but I learned to program one up, I don't know, maybe ten years ago. I did set up a few customers with them back when but I now use one to program up other remotes and keypads much like a carpenter uses a saw. It's just a tool. I can find most anybody's commands for a Pronto at remotecentral.com and then transfer them to the remote I'm actually programming. If not, I then can almost always find the hexcodes, which are a numerical representation of a remote command. I can enter that into Pronto's software and, viola, I now have the infrared command I'm looking for. Building these mini-macros in a Pronto and then sending them to another remote is just another way of using a Pronto remote as a tool.

I haven't thought of a Pronto as a remote for its own sake for years. I know talking to other people who set up home theaters and whole house music systems for a living that this is a general truism for my industry.


----------



## Peapod (Oct 14, 2006)

ggergm said:


> Agreed, it's silly, but for me a Pronto is a tool.


I load Pronto codes occasionally into my MX-500 on my PC (mainly discrete codes not included with original remotes) and then learn them into the 880.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

ggergm said:


> If not, I then can almost always find the hexcodes, which are a numerical representation of a remote command. I can enter that into Pronto's software and, viola, I now have the infrared command I'm looking for.


So here's the challenge, what's the hex code for Skip-to-Tick forward and Reverse for a DIRECTV DVR. There's been a rumor of a code being available for over a year... if such a code made it into the Harmony DB I know there would be a lot of happy DBSTalkers.


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

OldRick said:


> It's worth pointing out to anyone considering a Harmony remote, that you will need to learn a lot more about setting it up than you would prefer. I've got about 10 hours invested in mine so far, including working with their tech support to correct most of the IR control codes for my Audio Research pre-amp, and learning how to arrange buttons for usability.
> 
> As an example, the HR-20 30-sec. slip and 5-second backup, probably the most-used two buttons, are not assigned to any hard buttons by Logitech. Instead, you get to learn all about their setup software and then load and test your changes repeatedly, which takes at least 5 minutes for each try. Sound like fun to you?
> 
> IMHO, these "Universal" remotes are strictly for hobbyists - no way one could ever be made usable by my Mother.


That's not exactly true for every user.

I'm sorry to hear that you had to go through so much trouble to set up your harmony. I have the HR20 -100 and EVERY hard button was set up correctly when I did the set-up in April of 2007. (including the 30 and 5 second slip buttons). I mapped a few of the commands to other buttons that are more to my personal style, but I had ZERO problems with set-up.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> So here's the challenge, what's the hex code for Skip-to-Tick forward and Reverse for a DIRECTV DVR. There's been a rumor of a code being available for over a year... if such a code made it into the Harmony DB I know there would be a lot of happy DBSTalkers.


I really doubt that there is a code that would do it. I think the DVR just interprets the remote signal.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

This was not my experience. I found the software for the setup very intuitive and it automatically found most of the buttons I would typically use and programmed them in without me having to do anything more than tell it what item I wanted to control with it. The time I've invested in my Harmony after that initial setup has just been a matter of tweaking and, frankly, just playing with it!



OldRick said:


> It's worth pointing out to anyone considering a Harmony remote, that you will need to learn a lot more about setting it up than you would prefer. I've got about 10 hours invested in mine so far, including working with their tech support to correct most of the IR control codes for my Audio Research pre-amp, and learning how to arrange buttons for usability.
> 
> As an example, the HR-20 30-sec. slip and 5-second backup, probably the most-used two buttons, are not assigned to any hard buttons by Logitech. Instead, you get to learn all about their setup software and then load and test your changes repeatedly, which takes at least 5 minutes for each try. Sound like fun to you?
> 
> IMHO, these "Universal" remotes are strictly for hobbyists - no way one could ever be made usable by my Mother.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Okay, I found the problem with my sequence not working. I was programming a hard button to do the sequence and getting no signal at all coming from my remote (the sign below the battery on the lcd screen never came on). As soon as I moved it to a soft button, it worked. Is this a known bug? I mean, the software gives you the option to program a hard button with a sequence. It just doesn't appear to work.


----------



## Peapod (Oct 14, 2006)

shendley said:


> Okay, I found the problem with my sequence not working. I was programming a hard button to do the sequence and getting no signal at all coming from my remote (the sign below the battery on the lcd screen never came on). As soon as I moved it to a soft button, it worked. Is this a known bug? I mean, the software gives you the option to program a hard button with a sequence. It just doesn't appear to work.


I have sequences running fine using the up/down arrow buttons on my Harmony 880. What remote do you have and what buttons are you using?


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm using the 880 as well. I was trying to program the down button (not the down button immediately under the "OK" button, but the down button immediately below that). It just wouldn't take at all there. Works like a charm on the soft key, though.



Peapod said:


> I have sequences running fine using the up/down arrow buttons on my Harmony 880. What remote do you have and what buttons are you using?


----------



## Peapod (Oct 14, 2006)

Have you been able to get a regular non-sequence function to work there? Maybe the button is broken.


----------



## oo7li (Feb 27, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> So here's the challenge, what's the hex code for Skip-to-Tick forward and Reverse for a DIRECTV DVR. There's been a rumor of a code being available for over a year... if such a code made it into the Harmony DB I know there would be a lot of happy DBSTalkers.


I found these codes here a while ago. Somebody had used a JP1 remote and discovered them. He claimed holding them for three seconds worked just like the original remote, and they could be learned to a Harmony.

Play is function 58 (second set)
0000 006C 000A 000A 00E7 002E 002E 002E 0017 0017 0017 0017 002E 002E 002E 0017 002E 0017 0017 002E 002E 002E 0017 0477 0073 002E 002E 002E 0017 0017 0017 0017 002E 002E 002E 0017 002E 0017 0017 002E 002E 002E 0017 0477

RRWD is function 60 (second set)
0000 006C 000A 000A 00E7 002E 002E 002E 0017 0017 0017 0017 002E 002E 002E 002E 0017 0017 002E 0017 0017 0017 0017 0477 0073 002E 002E 002E 0017 0017 0017 0017 002E 002E 002E 002E 0017 0017 002E 0017 0017 0017 0017 0477

FFWD is function 61 (second set)
0000 006C 000A 000A 00E7 002E 002E 002E 0017 0017 0017 0017 002E 002E 002E 002E 0017 002E 002E 0017 0017 002E 0017 0477 0073 002E 002E 002E 0017 0017 0017 0017 002E 002E 002E 002E 0017 002E 002E 0017 0017 002E 0017 0477

Repeat is function 63 (second set)
0000 006C 000A 000A 00E7 002E 002E 002E 0017 0017 0017 0017 002E 002E 002E 002E 002E 002E 002E 0017 002E 002E 0017 0477 0073 002E 002E 002E 0017 0017 0017 0017 002E 002E 002E 002E 002E 002E 002E 0017 002E 002E 0017 0477

Advance is function 56 (second set)
0000 006C 000A 000A 00E7 002E 002E 002E 0017 0017 0017 0017 002E 002E 002E 0017 0017 0017 0017 002E 0017 002E 0017 0477 0073 002E 002E 002E 0017 0017 0017 0017 002E 002E 002E 0017 0017 0017 0017 002E 0017 002E 0017 0477

I don't have a Pronto remote, so I couldn't learn them to my Harmony 550. I sent the codes to Logitech, but so far they haven't been much help. The commands they added for me sent the command continuously. So holding 30 second slip for 3 seconds resulted in stacking about 30 slips, instead of skipping to the end.

Can anyone else with a Pronto and a Harmony verify if these commands work with a Harmony remote?


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

You nailed it. Though it appears to simply be less responsive. It works when I press down rather hard - unlike the other up button which only takes a light tap.



Peapod said:


> Have you been able to get a regular non-sequence function to work there? Maybe the button is broken.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Now I've noticed another problem. The two sequences I've set up don't always work properly. The "To Do List" sequence rarely gets past the playlist. And the "Media Share" Sequence (menu, down, down, down, select) gets me to "Music and Photos" only about half the time (it's favorite mistake is to take me to "On Demand" one "down" short, though once it took me one "down" past "M&P" to "Audio." I've played around with my interkey delay settings as well as the 0-5 option you get if you troubleshoot the device responding to commands only occasionally and haven't been able to find a setting which works. Any suggestions for those settings to get the sequence to work consistently?


----------



## Peapod (Oct 14, 2006)

I have personally been able to get everything to work fine with the inter-key delay set to 100 with both of my HR20s, although I replaced all of the database codes with learned codes from the remote, which is about the only thing I can think of that I am doing differently from most who report delay issues.

As to the To Do Macro, it's not one that I currently have programmed, but I have noticed that often List takes a while to come up, and I recently suggested to someone else that for that macro they try List, Yellow, Yellow, which should deal with a delay in List coming up.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Good suggestion with regard to the to do sequence. I'll give that a try!



Peapod said:


> I have personally been able to get everything to work fine with the inter-key delay set to 100 with both of my HR20s, although I replaced all of the database codes with learned codes from the remote, which is about the only thing I can think of that I am doing differently from most who report delay issues.
> 
> As to the To Do Macro, it's not one that I currently have programmed, but I have noticed that often List takes a while to come up, and I recently suggested to someone else that for that macro they try List, Yellow, Yellow, which should deal with a delay in List coming up.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Adding another yellow button to the to do sequence definitely helped with that. Now it works almost all the time. But I've been playing around with the delay settings trying to get my media share sequence (menu, down x 3, select) and the closest it gets to working accurately is about 1 out of 3 times - which makes it pretty much unusable.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

oo7li said:


> I found these codes here a while ago.


I'm missing something here. What is different between these codes you give us and the ones already in the remote?


----------



## oo7li (Feb 27, 2007)

ggergm said:


> I'm missing something here. What is different between these codes you give us and the ones already in the remote?


Not sure. From what I remember from the post, there were supposedly two different sets of commands for the transport buttons in the original remote. Those codes (I think) are the second set, and they are supposed to work with holding the button for 3 seconds on a universal remote in order to skip to end, for example.

The only universal remote I've ever had is the Harmony 550, so I don't know anything about pronto codes. I'll see if I can dig up the original thread where I saw them.


----------



## oo7li (Feb 27, 2007)

oo7li said:


> I'll see if I can dig up the original thread where I saw them.


Here's the original post where I found those codes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=693512&postcount=19


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I'll try them out if I win my ebay bid for a TSU-1000 (earlier in this thread I stated my trusty Pronto TSU-2000 is MIA). I'll tell you right now if you are bidding against me. I'll be damned if I'll pay more than $48 for used TSU-1000. More than that is highway robbery.


----------



## MeSue (Oct 7, 2007)

Alright, I am getting frustrated trying to figure out how to do a CC toggle on my Harmony 670. Before I bought this I was under the impression that you could call one sequence from another, but I guess that was a misunderstanding?

I have created the 4 sequences required to toggle closed captions. So now I either have to invoke them with 4 separate buttons, or create two activities--one for CC on and one for CC off?


----------



## RehabMan (Mar 11, 2007)

Some people have reported squeezing more than one IR keypress into a single IR command on the Harmony. I believe they do this by recording multiple remote keypresses in IR RAW learn mode in the Harmony software...

Personally, I haven't tried it...


----------



## MeSue (Oct 7, 2007)

RehabMan said:


> Some people have reported squeezing more than one IR keypress into a single IR command on the Harmony. I believe they do this by recording multiple remote keypresses in IR RAW learn mode in the Harmony software...


When I click "Learn IR" I get this message:

```
The Harmony050 remote is unable to learn this protocol. Teaching commands will likely be unsuccessful. Please contact Customer Service if you require assistance.
```
Huh? Harmony050?

I just set up an activity but haven't tested it yet.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

If you go back a couple of pages in this thread you'll see I was able to get 19 commands in a sequence by using another good remote as a programming tool. It's not an easy work around but it does work.


----------



## MeSue (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks, but I don't have another remote. But if I did, how would that work if I can't access the "Learn IR" function?


----------



## Peapod (Oct 14, 2006)

MeSue said:


> Thanks, but I don't have another remote. But if I did, how would that work if I can't access the "Learn IR" function?


You should contact Harmony support about that problem.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

There is a Learn IR button on each Device. Press that to learn IR commands.

If I can make a guess, I'm reading between the lines that you may be new to programming up a Harmony remote. If that's the case, don't get into fancy things like sequences, especially modified sequences. Get your basic Activities right first. Set the vast majority of the buttons, both hard and on the display, the way you want them first. That's the heart of programming the remote. You'll learn a lot along the way.

If you are a seasoned programmer, please pardon my presumptuousness.


----------



## MeSue (Oct 7, 2007)

You're right. I just got it yesterday. Yeah, I think I need to put the CC thing on the back burner for now and learn the basics. Hubby is antsy for it but he is going to be gone for a while so it gives me time to get up to speed with everything else. 

I did find another place where I could learn IR commands and will have a look there again when I get the basics down.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Here's a great find from sanborn13 for a sequence to get to the PRIORITIZZER in 5 steps:



sanborn13 said:


> Finally got around to playing with the sequence option with my Harmony 890 and I think I found how to do this in 5 keys.
> 
> List - Info - Right - Select
> 
> Seems to work on both shows that are in folders and single shows.





Drew2k said:


> This is a great idea!
> 
> The only time I can see this won't work is if the Info page has a scroll bar because it spills over below the bottom of the screen. The scroll bar is to the immediate right of the menu, so add in one more right and this should be foolproof:
> 
> ...


One note about this: You could end up in the Prioritizer at any position, based on what title was selected in the playlist. Also, if the top item of your playlist is a manual recording, that is, any recording not performed by a series link, this sequence will obviously not work.


----------



## MeSue (Oct 7, 2007)

I've been tweaking my 670 for two days but I think I am getting the hang of everything. Can't say I love the Harmony software, but once an activity is setup and properly tweaked, I like how the remote works. The hardest activities for me to set up have been for recording to a DVD recorder from each of my 2 DVRs. And my AV Receiver has been a pain because the Harmony database has a ton of codes that don't apply to my remote and automatically added them to the activities that use that device.

I haven't revisited the CC problem yet, but I did figure out how to learn IR commands from an original remote.

Anyway, here is a useful sequence I don't think I have seen mentioned yet. Set a bookmark: Pause > Green > Pause

Does anyone know a reliable way to get to SEARCH in 5 keys or less? I can't figure it out because search always seems to move around in the quick menu depending on where you start from.


----------



## TigerDriver (Jul 27, 2007)

I use macros extensively on my 880, but when I create a custom button that calls a macro, it doesn't appear on the 880 display in the same place as I put it in the Logitech app's GUI.

Has anybody encountered/solved this problem?


----------



## MeSue (Oct 7, 2007)

TigerDriver said:


> I use macros extensively on my 880, but when I create a custom button that calls a macro, it doesn't appear on the 880 display in the same place as I put it in the Logitech app's GUI.
> 
> Has anybody encountered/solved this problem?


Yes, it's been discussed in this thread... see messages 39, 44, 62, 82, 84. 

Guess it hasn't been fixed by Logitech yet.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

There's a problem with the sequences?

You're doing really well, Sue, if you've gotten this far this fast. Congratulations.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

*The Sequence bug has been fixed!*

At least it has for the 880. I don't know about their other remotes. I happened to change my set-up for something else yesterday and tonight I noticed that a sequence placed in the LCD screen is no longer moved to the last page.

This is a soft roll out. Normally Harmony updates are on the log-in page, mentioned under Important Information. There is nothing there that says that this patch has been implemented but it has.

Yahoo!

They also fixed another bug that was affecting me. If you ever got a weird screen when using the Media functions on an 880, that's been corrected, too.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Funny, because when I logged in today, there was no notice of any software update.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> Funny, because when I logged in today, there was no notice of any software update.


This was fixed over last weekend, and yup ... no notice was posted. The only way I found out was someone updated their remote and posted at Remote Central ...


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I'll have to give that a try and see if it changes anything.


----------



## MeSue (Oct 7, 2007)

ggergm said:


> The Sequence bug has been fixed!
> 
> At least it has for the 880.


Not fixed for my 670. :-(


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Yup. It's been fixed on my 880.


----------



## terrelliott (May 7, 2007)

terrelliott said:


> I spent a couple of hours Saturday and set up my 5 key sequence to turn on cc on my HR20-700. I learned each sequence as a raw command with 3 key presses in each raw command. The 5th command was a 4 key raw command. It was a pain in the a** to set up, but it works beautifully. I named each command cc 1,cc 2, etc...


Everyone keeps talking about the closed caption sequence and needing another universal remote to program the universal remote you really want to use.....I posted this solution a while back and I set it up using only the directv remote and my harmony 890. The sequence has a 5 key limit. So I used "learn raw" to teach a 3 key macro to the harmony and named it cc1. Did the same for 3 more macros named cc2, cc3, and cc4. The fifth command required 4 key presses. It took forever but I finally made it work, and I named it cc5. I then created a sequence and named it CC. I then set cc1 in position 1, cc2 in position 2, etc. Now pressing CC on the remote performs the 16 button sequence to toggle captioning on and off......with one button press! The real trick to learning raw commands is this...., when the Harmony site says the raw command could not be learned, it tells you to press the keys faster. It actually works a whole lot better if you press them slower.


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

Has anybody been successful programming a macro sequence to get into the HD channel guide?


----------



## TigerDriver (Jul 27, 2007)

mridan said:


> Has anybody been successful programming a macro sequence to get into the HD channel guide?


No, but wouldn't just be GUIDE-GUIDE-PAGEDOWN-SELECT?


----------



## MeSue (Oct 7, 2007)

TigerDriver said:


> No, but wouldn't just be GUIDE-GUIDE-PAGEDOWN-SELECT?


Yes, that is what I use. Of course, it doesn't work properly when you already have the Guide up.


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

TigerDriver said:


> No, but wouldn't just be GUIDE-GUIDE-PAGEDOWN-SELECT?


tried it,didn't work


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

The steps look right to me.

You might want to increase your Inter-key Delay for your HR20. The default setting is 100ms. I found I needed a minimum of 400ms between key strokes for sequences with my unit. You'll find the adjustment under the Devices tab. Go to your HR20 and then Settings > Adjust the Delays (speed settings).

If the Inter-key Delay is too short, your unit will miss commands.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

MeSue said:


> Of course, it doesn't work properly when you already have the Guide up.


You can start it off with an EXIT to take care of that situation.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

^ Smooth.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

I've got a couple of macros set up on my Harmony and I've noticed that the main factor determining whether or not they take is the angle I have in relation to my HR20. If I'm sitting down on the couch and aim it directly at the HR20 at that angle it more than likely misses some commands. But if I'm standing up in front of it pointing directly at it from that angle it almost always takes every command and works properly. I don't quite understand why this makes a difference, but it does.



ggergm said:


> The steps look right to me.
> 
> You might want to increase your Inter-key Delay for your HR20. The default setting is 100ms. I found I needed a minimum of 400ms between key strokes for sequences with my unit. You'll find the adjustment under the Devices tab. Go to your HR20 and then Settings > Adjust the Delays (speed settings).
> 
> If the Inter-key Delay is too short, your unit will miss commands.


----------



## Peapod (Oct 14, 2006)

I have neither of these problems. I have the minimum inter-key delay, and I can point my 880 past 90 degrees and still get perfect sequence playback every time with my HR20.
I did replace all of the database commands with my own learned ones. They might be slightly cleaner, as I tested and redid poorly responding commands a few times.


----------



## terrelliott (May 7, 2007)

mridan said:


> Has anybody been successful programming a macro sequence to get into the HD channel guide?


Yes, it was the first sequence I set up. Guide, Guide, channel down, select.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Nice sequence. I just put it into my remote with the Exit command at the beginning of the string.


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

terrelliott said:


> Yes, it was the first sequence I set up. Guide, Guide, channel down, select.


I just programmed remote for this sequence,works great!! I tried it when Harmony changed their software so we could do macros again but it didn't work. Thanks GGERGM,I adjusted inter-key delay to 400ms and all is well!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> You can start it off with an EXIT to take care of that situation.





ggergm said:


> Nice sequence. I just put it into my remote with the Exit command at the beginning of the string.


Don't forget that if you're watching a recording that the EXIT in this sequence will dump you to live TV and THEN bring up the guide ...


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Don't forget that if you're watching a recording that the EXIT in this sequence will dump you to live TV and THEN bring up the guide ...


If you're willing to make a 6 key sequence:

GUIDE, EXIT, GUIDE, GUIDE, CHAN DOWN, SELECT

This will make sure that you don't get dumped out of a recording as well.


----------



## MeSue (Oct 7, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> You can start it off with an EXIT to take care of that situation.


Nice. Thanks.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> If you're willing to make a 6 key sequence:
> 
> GUIDE, EXIT, GUIDE, GUIDE, CHAN DOWN, SELECT
> 
> This will make sure that you don't get dumped out of a recording as well.


I think I found a 5-step sequence that will always work to get to the HD channel list, regardless of the guide being up or not, and you don't have to use EXIT and risk being thrown to LIVE TV ...

INFO > GUIDE > GUIDE > PG-DN > SELECT


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> I think I found a 5-step sequence that will always work to get to the HD channel list, regardless of the guide being up or not, and you don't have to use EXIT and risk being thrown to LIVE TV ...
> 
> INFO > GUIDE > GUIDE > PG-DN > SELECT


Looks good as far as I can tell. Nice work!


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> I think I found a 5-step sequence that will always work to get to the HD channel list, regardless of the guide being up or not, and you don't have to use EXIT and risk being thrown to LIVE TV ...
> 
> INFO > GUIDE > GUIDE > PG-DN > SELECT


Drew2k,I think your macro works the best I will test it out more when I get off of work tonight. The problem I had when using guide guide pg dn select,or exit guide guide pg dn select,is that if I used those macros while the HR20 was recording a program and I was watching live tv it would not go to hd guide,it would just change to another channel.Those last two macros work fine if the HR20 is not recording a program.


----------



## MeSue (Oct 7, 2007)

If Harmony Support ever tells you they need to delete an activity but they will make a copy of your existing one so they can add it back in... BE SURE TO ASK THEM ABOUT YOUR BUTTON MAPPINGS AND SEQUENCES! 

I just had this happen and apparently they only copied the device setup and not my buttons mapping or sequences so I lost all mine. :-(

I know there were some tricks to get some of them working from any screen. I hope I can find them all in this thread. If not I might be asking...


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Any chance that Harmony will increase the number of steps in a macro, say to 8 or so? 

With the latest upgrade, the HR20 needs more steps to get to some menu items.

I was reading here about the HR20 slow motion idiocy. I hadn't used it as it was a pain with the original remote. I discovered that it didn't work at all with the 880. Got out the original, and found it did work.
I then decided to relearn the play command from the original into the 880. Work now, although it's a stupid way to get slow motion. The press and hold functionality of slow motion and skip to tick is just plain stupid.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I really hope the limit of 5-commands in a sequence is increased to 10, and that on top of that, an option is added for variable delays between commands in a sequence.

As to the Press and Hold functions when using Harmony remotes, I can get them to work as follows: Press and hold for three seconds, then release and tap the key again. It's lame, but it does the trick.


----------



## Bitgod (Sep 23, 2006)

Oh, I'm glad that's not just me then. Using my Harmony One, it seemed like to get to the end, I'd have to hold it, let go, and then when I tried it again, it worked the second time. Wack. And yeah, ran into the slow mo option too, which is ironic because that's something that I'd use maybe twice a year on my HR10, but I've wanted to use several times in my first week of having an HR21. I was thinking I'd just have it relearn the play button too.


----------



## tider (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm just getting started programming my 880, all of the knowledge is appreciated. I don't know what we would do without all these forums for our different technology's. The user manuals or the lack of always leaves something to be desired.

My question: 

Do most of you use the hard keys for some of these sequences or do you mainly use the soft keys.


Thanks again,
Chris


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

tider said:


> I'm just getting started programming my 880, all of the knowledge is appreciated. I don't know what we would do without all these forums for our different technology's. The user manuals or the lack of always leaves something to be desired.
> 
> My question:
> 
> ...


I mostly use the soft keys, because I can give it my own name. That way I can remember what I set up and Mr. DogLover knows what it is as well. If you use the hard keys, use one that you will remember.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I use the soft-keys for all sequences except on my Harmony One, I have the "Page Up" hard key programmed to run the Closed Caption Toggle sequence.


----------



## tider (Mar 2, 2008)

terrelliott said:


> Everyone keeps talking about the closed caption sequence and needing another universal remote to program the universal remote you really want to use.....I posted this solution a while back and I set it up using only the directv remote and my harmony 890. The sequence has a 5 key limit. So I used "learn raw" to teach a 3 key macro to the harmony and named it cc1. Did the same for 3 more macros named cc2, cc3, and cc4. The fifth command required 4 key presses. It took forever but I finally made it work, and I named it cc5. I then created a sequence and named it CC. I then set cc1 in position 1, cc2 in position 2, etc. Now pressing CC on the remote performs the 16 button sequence to toggle captioning on and off......with one button press! The real trick to learning raw commands is this...., when the Harmony site says the raw command could not be learned, it tells you to press the keys faster. It actually works a whole lot better if you press them slower.


I wanted to know how you were able to set up a 3 key macro on the harmony using the raw format. Each time I try to set up a macro using the raw format, it exits out after learning 1 command. This is how I try to accomplish this.

Under activities, I choose:
Customize
Change behavior of keys
Learn Command
Custom
Then at the bottom I select" My new Comand" and " learn in Raw format."

Am I doing this wrong? I cannot get it to accept more than 1 command. How can you do a string of commands except under the add sequence page? It would be nice if I could get this to work.

I know I can add a couple sequences on the sequence screen to accomplish this and press two buttons on the remote to get where I want, but it would be nice to do be able to accomplish this with one key.

Thanks for your help.

Chris


----------

